# Viking grandfather clock kit value?



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a good friend give me a viking grandfather clock kit. It's complete and still in the boxes. Looks like it would be amazing to build I simply don't have the time to build it. it's walnut. Does anyone have experience with the kits that could give me an idea of the value.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Viking Clock manufactured grandfather, wall, and mantle clocks. For over several years they specialized in clock kits and plans for the woodworker and hobbyist.

They also offered their clocks as promotional items for such companies as American Express. In 1983 they filed for bankruptcy and ceased operations.

https://emperorclock.com/
was a few miles away, so they might have some of their parts..not sure..think there were a couple clock kit companies in that area

no expert but I would guess a finished clock would be worth more than one still in the package....seen one listed on ebay for a few hundred but without knowing the model ect, hard to pin down a price

It would be neat to build one.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Bill it's a model 800 i think


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If you build it, please share pics. I would love to do a Grandfather LOL I have done a lot of small clocks. They are fun.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya I guess I'll build it out. It's really a cool kit. You can tell it's quality and the kit was done in america. The instructions are top notch and all the preassembled pieces are nicely joined.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice looking clock.....assuming the pictures online are the same as what you have.

I'm with Bill, if you build it post lots of pictures. Very cool.


----------

